# WinAC mit Profinet



## Johannes F (20 März 2008)

kann man auf einem normalen pc die software winAC laufen lassen und mit einer handelsüblichen ethernetkarte ein profinet netzwerk steuern? oder benötigt man das diese speziellen cp’s von siemens mit echtzeitsystem onboard ?


----------



## JesperMP (20 März 2008)

Zur zeit ist nur Profibus DP möglich mit WinAC.

ProfiNet für WinAC wurde für diesem Sommer angekündigt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ein CP benötigt werden.


----------



## Johannes F (21 März 2008)

danke für die antworten,
habe auch mal etwas von WinLC gelesen. welche software ist den die soft sps ?


----------



## xhasx (30 Juli 2008)

Also ich hab hier mehrere WinAcRtx Rechner mit CP1616 und Profinet am laufen 
Die Software ist halt noch Beta funktioniert soweit aber einwandfrei...


----------



## Johannes F (4 August 2008)

welche version ist es genau von der du sprichst?
benötigt man für das profinet einen cp1616? ->ich bin mir z.z. nicht sicher aber das ganze funktioniert doch auch mit einer normalen ethernetkarte oder?
habe noch einige profinet baugruppen hier liegen, würde es dann mal gerne austesten wollen. habe z.z. noch keine profinet erfahrungen.


----------



## xhasx (4 August 2008)

Hallo.

Es handelt sich um die WinAc Rtx 2005. Momentan funktioniert nur der CP1616. Das ganze "Prozessabbild" wird in zwei DB's (ProfiNetIn / ProfiNetOut) reingeschrieben bzw. gelesen. Es handelt sich um eine Siemens Beta Version treiber muss installiert werden). Die Onboard Ethernet Schnittstelle ist lt. Siemens in Vorbereitung. Anfangs machte das NVRAM Probleme. Da muss Siemens noch nachbessern. Nur mit nem geänderten Eintrag in der Registry funktioniert das richtig. Das war auch der Grund warum ich nen Siemens Pc genommen habe. Es läuft aber auch auf Standard Rechnern... Wenn wie bei mir noch WinCcFlexible im Hintergrund läuft ist aber zwingend ein DualCore zu empfehlen. Eigentlich sollte die WinAc Rtx 2008 schon da sein - aber wie gesagt das NVRAM auf Pc's macht da noch Probleme. Wenn du noch Fragen hast -> PN...


----------



## Johannes F (10 Dezember 2009)

gibts hier mitlerweile etwas neues im bezug auf profinet mit standard ethernetkarten :?:


----------



## xhasx (10 Dezember 2009)

Funktioniert!
Muss aber eine sein die in der Hilfe steht... Intel Chipsatz..


----------



## Bernard (10 Dezember 2009)

*gibts hier mitlerweile etwas neues im bezug auf profinet mit standard ethernetkarten*

Für WINAC 2008RTX soll es IE-Allgemein-Ethernetbaugruppen geben die als Profinet-I/O Controller arbeiten.Folgende Chipsätze sind allerdings zwingend.
Chipsatz: Intel 82573L oder 
Chipsatz: Intel 82541PI.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## xhasx (10 Dezember 2009)

Bernard schrieb:


> Für WINAC 2008RTX soll es IE-Allgemein-Ethernetbaugruppen geben die als Profinet-I/O Controller arbeiten.Folgende Chipsätze sind allerdings zwingend.
> Chipsatz: Intel 82573L oder
> Chipsatz: Intel 82541PI.
> 
> Viele Grüße Bernard



Nicht soll es - es ist so! Hab's schon seit ein paar Wochen am laufen.
Jungs denkt aber an ne USV oder NVRAM wenn ihr nen selbstgestrickten PC nehmt... Und keine Gigabyte Switches oder die RTX 2009!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> Nicht soll es - es ist so! Hab's schon seit ein paar Wochen am laufen.
> Jungs denkt aber an ne USV oder NVRAM wenn ihr nen selbstgestrickten PC nehmt... Und keine Gigabyte Switches oder die RTX 2009!!!


 
wie meinst du das mit der RTX 2009, ist das nur auf dem bezug vom
bastel pc gemeint oder ist da wieder etwas faul?


----------



## xhasx (10 Dezember 2009)

Die 2008er unterstützt keine 1000er Switches sondern nur 100er!!!
Na die Siemens Pc's haben die richtigen Ethernet Karten drauf und ein NVRAM!
Das NVRAM gibt's auch als PCI Karte


----------



## sailor (15 Dezember 2009)

Hi,
also, ich bin auch anden Thema dran. Das eigentliche Problem ist ja, das im "Komponenten-Konfigurator" eine normale LAN-Karte nicht angesprochen werden kann. Auf der Messe SPS-IPC-Drives hat ein Siemenstyp eisern behauptet, daß es mit normalen Karten geht. War aber nicht dabei. 
Dem steht folgendes  gegenüber:

_Die WinAC RTX 2009 unterstützt nur bestimmte Ethernet Karten und CPs als Schnittstellenmodule. Bitte überprüfen Sie zunächst aus nachstehender Liste ob Sie die korrekte Karte verwenden:

CP 1616 Hardwarerevision 8 oder höher (*) ERTEC 400-1 CP1616/CP1604
CP 1604 Hardwarerevision 7 oder höher (*) ERTEC 400-1 CP1616/CP1604
S7-mEC CP1616/ERTEC400_EC (integriert) ERTEC 400-1 PN-IO
SIMATIC PC 427B/477B (integriert) 1616 ERTEC 400-1 CP1616/CP1604
SIMATIC PC 627B/677B (integriert) 1616 ERTEC 400-1 CP1616/CP1604
SIMATIC Microbox PC 427B/Panel PC 477B integriert
Intel PRO/1000 PL
Intel 82573L IE Allgemein
SIMATIC Box PC 627B/Panel PC 677B integriert Intel
PRO/1000 PL
Intel 82573L IE Allgemein
SIMATIC Rack PC 847B integriert Intel PRO/1000 PL Intel 82573L IE Allgemein
Intel PRO/1000 GT (PCI) Intel 82541PI IE Allgemein
Intel PRO/1000 PL (integriert) Intel 82573L IE Allgemein
NTEL PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server Adapter
(PCI-Express)
Intel 82571EB IE Allgemein
INTEL 9301CT Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter
(PCI-Express)
Intel 82574L IE Allgemein
SIMATIC IPC427C/SIMATIC HMI IPC477C integriert
INTEL 9301CT Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter
Intel 82574L IE Allgemein
_Also wat iss nu? Weiss wer was Sache ist?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## xhasx (16 Dezember 2009)

Nimm mir's nicht übel... Aber kannst du nicht lesen?
Ich hab doch geschrieben dass es funktioniert. Ich hab es mit dem Box PC 627B (neue Version) mit der Onboard ETH am laufen und mit dem Box PC 627 und ner zusätzlichen Intel ETH Karte.
Wer noch mehr Infos braucht -> PN


----------



## cindy (16 Dezember 2009)

Interessant kann man das auf der Siemens Seite irgendwo nach lesen?


----------



## xhasx (16 Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es hiermit?
http://support.automation.siemens.c...&lang=de&objid=6ES7671-0RC06-0YA0&caller=view​


----------

